# Moving from US to Canada - Advice Please



## c_junkie (Aug 12, 2010)

Hello Everyone, 
I am relocating from Columbus OH to Toronto for my job. I am planning to drive my car ( currently registed is US) across the border. Does anyone know the process involved in doing so. I will have a temp. resident visa. 
What about other household items? Can I move them across the border? I have heard people saying I have to pay tons of duty? Can anyone help me with this? 
Thanks!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

c_junkie said:


> Hello Everyone,
> I am relocating from Columbus OH to Toronto for my job. I am planning to drive my car ( currently registed is US) across the border. Does anyone know the process involved in doing so. I will have a temp. resident visa.
> What about other household items? Can I move them across the border? I have heard people saying I have to pay tons of duty? Can anyone help me with this?
> Thanks!


Your auto will need to meed Canadian emission standards and you'll be allowed a certain length of time to ensure this happens and before you have it re-licensed. 
As far as your personal items are concerned you must compile a list for those travelling with you when you cross or a list of goods to follow. This must be presented to the Immigration officer.


----------



## c_junkie (Aug 12, 2010)

Auld Yin said:


> Your auto will need to meed Canadian emission standards and you'll be allowed a certain length of time to ensure this happens and before you have it re-licensed.
> As far as your personal items are concerned you must compile a list for those travelling with you when you cross or a list of goods to follow. This must be presented to the Immigration officer.


Will I have to do any thing other than look if my car is permissible in Canada or not proir to the move. 
Thanks for your help.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2010)

Here is a website with all the info you will need about importing a car to Canada:

BSF 5048 Importing a Vehicle Into Canada

Don't know about the other things you asked about, sorry!


----------

